# New Butterfly Grip



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey guys!

In this video you will see my new butterfly grip inspired by Bill Hays and Tobse.

I has a bit of both grip styles but I have made it to suit my own needs.

What i love about it is that i can pull to about 90% of the length of my arms (about 150- 155cm),

and it eliminates any stress on the fingers.

I hope you like it!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool. good shooting!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

You make it look so easy! Great! I like the way you shoot!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Great shooting, but the grip is not new. Several shooters have been using it for quite awhile. -- Tex


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This is what I use for very heavy bands and ammo when doing shoots for Power Rangers. But instead of gripping it "from the top", as you show, I grip it "from the bottom". Gripped as you have shown it means you twist the bands when you draw, as the back of your hand rotates toward your body. Gripped from the bottom, there is no twist.

Very nice shooting, as always! (My personal taste ... I hate the music)

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Similar to my own style of hold. I hold the pouch traditional style ( pinched between thumb and bent index finger ) but my thumb is facing downward and is on the same plane as the frame. I shoot gangsta style butterfly. I might have to try that if I ever use a very heavy set-up. Nice video!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Same here for Tron Starship power shots. For lighter loaded shots I do the same thing but with a straight thumb and open hand. I'm nowhere near as accurate as you are though!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

No video seen here, I wish you guys would present videos that everyone can see! It is very frustrating to read comments about which you have not a clue! PLEASE!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Works for me. Here's the direct link:


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments! Unfortunately i haven't seen anyone shoot with this kind of grip, nice to know that it is widely used in various forms!  Please post any video links of this type of grip here cheers!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You can see the underhanded fist grip here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/?p=288281

As opposed to here where I was using a more conventional grip:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/?p=279130

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you Charles!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Great shooting my friend !! (as always), I've tested something similar but with my "unused" fingers open, good for heavier bands ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice shootin


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Nice grip and nice catchbox.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks guys!



Reznik Krkovicka said:


> Nice grip and nice catchbox.


It is actually a bedside table without the draws


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Very Fine Shooting and a solid Technique. It seems that there was an upsurge in power when you Turned and Tweaked.

Great Demo and Right On Target.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you are a real top shot there saddy what is the little target swinging in the target trap,by the way like i have said before i love your shooters :wave:


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

bigron said:


> you are a real top shot there saddy what is the little target swinging in the target trap,by the way like i have said before i love your shooters :wave:


 It is a plastic cap from a chair leg


----------

